# Questa's Daddy.....



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Zambo vom Reidschlurgi, SchH3, Kkl1,HD-normal (a1), ED-normal, ZW 73
is the 2011 WDA Universal Sieger!!! :clap2:

Very nice scores of 92-96-85. 

He has a website if you want to see him:
http://web.me.com/ekoshea/Zambo/Home.html


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

is that order tracking, obedience, protection?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes. Check this and scroll down to his name:
http://wdanusc.org/compete/trial

Here is a link that shows his over all score:
http://wdanusc.org/compete/universal-sieger

And here is a link to the score requirements etc. 
http://wdanusc.org/info/scoring


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh my GSD Royalty. Questa gonna have big shoes to follow and you gonna have to add 2 jobs to campaign her, one for gas and one for entries and incidentals.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

It is sort of funny... I was _casually _looking for a German Bred GSD and I saw this dog at dog club I really liked. So I started to ask questions about this dog. I just really LIKED her structure and temperament. I liked her owner and her owner had all the right credentials and was a hobby breeder doing it all right with testing etc. So, she bred the dog I really liked and told me and sent me a link to the sire and I looked at it.. nice looking dog.. and she said he had a wonderful temper and great drive etc. I had previously mentioned an interest in breeding if I got the right dog etc. etc. So we were talking and I was not REALLY looking hard at anything other than I liked the dog, the breeder and what she had sent me. 

Well.... the puppies were born and I went to look at them, and Pippa was such a good mother and this puppy who was just crawling came over and crawled in my lap.... and my tough hide and hard heart melted. I had told the breeder I was interested in a dog for AKC obedience and a bitch... and of course the breeding thing was on the table too. The puppies continued to grow and the breeder said to me one day "Which puppy do YOU like better" (the breeder picks BTW)? I said, "Green Bean" (ientified by green yarn on her neck). She said, "Good. That is the one I picked too. She is very much like her Mother. You have to figure out a "Q" name.... " 

So, I got Questa. It was at some point AFTER that when I REALLY looked at her pedigree and realized I had not only the dog I _wanted_ but a freaking well bred serious cracker jack of a dog as long as I was at it. :rockon:

I really did not realize what I had until after I had it.. then to have her go VP1 in Baby Puppy at the NE Regional... 

And now.. she is just a wonderful dog to own. Drive AND an Off Switch. She is connected and with me. Inquisitive and intelligent. Gentle and Fun.. and Funny. 

I feel so GRATEFUL and LUCKY I have this dog. 

Now.. the next step... finding out the COSTS involved in training and showing her for the SV and, perhaps, giving AKC a go (tho I think she lacks angulation behind for AKC judges). I will say that this game is fascinating but you need to go in it with eyes wide open on the expenses of making the dog. Ultimately, I may not have deep enough pockets to do all this...

...and that is fine cuz I have one heckuva dog!!!!

Here is her pedigree if anyone is interested. Click on it to make it big enough to read....


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to a small local show today (WDA) and much to my surprise, Questa's Daddy was there. I got to meet "the Z man" in person!!! and the husband of the owner got to meet Questa. He even got a photo of her all stacked and pretty! 

I really loved the Z man and I can see him in Questa.. and it was very gratifying that Z man's owner's husband REALLY liked Questa.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Very very nice!!! Congrats to his owner


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Very very nice!!! Congrats to his owner


They are trying to get a Progeny Group together for the NASS....... which includes my dog. Meanwhile, my dog's breeder and I are going to be training Miss Q to gait "German Style" and enter her in a couple of Practice shows.. and see how she stacks up against the competition (no pun intended). If she does well, and from what I saw at the show yesterday she may do well, enter her in the NASS. If not (and the competition in the bitch class,. her age group, is stiff) I still have a great dog who is just a lot of fun to own and train. 

When I get closer to actually doing something (like the gait training and actual entry in a show) I will post on the process for anyone interested. 

This aspect of dog ownership is very foreign to me and not something I ever really took seriously. I have had dogs and they either were pet dogs trained for what I needed or they were dogs I used on the farm for one reason or another. IOW's they had a purpose and did a real life job. Stepping over into the competitive thing, first with Atka and now with Questa is interesting.. but I have to say.. if I still had the farm and livestock and real work for a dog I would not do it. 

I know, Xeph, that you are very interested in showing and handling in the AKC ring and I sure can see the excitement of doing that. I would not presume to put that down as it is a lofty goal. 

I guess, for me, if I had my druthers I would wake up in the morning and just get to work milking cows or handling livestock.. training horses.. and getting the chores done. I found the sweetest thing was to go out and move the cattle with a reliable horse and a reliable dog and get them on a new graze and then just sit there for awhile watching them eat. The sun would be coming up laying bronze shafts or light across the tops of the grass glittering with dew. The the meadowlarks would be serenading.. along with bobolinks, song sparrows and blue birds. Fog would lay in the valley over the Hudson and the Catskills were the back drop. The air was fresh from the night and the only sounds where the cattle grazing and the pant of the dog and the jingle of the horse's bit. 

No Phones, No 'puter, No people chattering. 'Twas a great way to live!

This showing thing is a far step from that.. more of life changing as part of working in an office and not being a farmer anymore.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I know, Xeph, that you are very interested in showing and handling in the AKC ring and I sure can see the excitement of doing that.


It is exciting, and I do love to show, but I cannot tell a lie. I appreciated Mirada's movement and work ethic a million times more when I put her on sheep. I show because showing is fun, but I do have dogs to do performance and real life work with


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

thing is, when I used dogs for a job.. it was the whole picture that was what I worked (because it was how the bills were paid). The dogs were part of the picture but not the focus. 

I had to take care of my friend's flock for a few days and her dogs.. and I just did things. I did not think about it since farming was just second nature... filling water troughs and checking the stock for health.. caring for the dogs and the cat.. putting out some hay... Atka was with me and she did a little work. It was the fabric of being a farmer that put it together. 

In that context I do not need showing or trialing because I am doing and working the entire image and the dogs are in that image, not the whole image, if that makes sense..


----------

